# One ton truck and DOT regulations?



## yousowise (Apr 14, 2011)

I am looking at taking a small load of bees to California for almonds, coming from southeast WA. I only have about 35 hives strong enough, this number barely makes the trip worth it but I have had this as a goal for awhile and would like the experience. I would haul them using a one ton truck with a two axle car hauler trailer. If I end up doing this do I need any DOT stuff or does MAP 21 make me good to go? I have tried to read up on this but am not sure. Thanks for any help you might offer.
Ben


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

... your just a guy moving his bees.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

The short answer is yes.
You are wanting to do "interstate commerce" which requires a dot number and a whole lot more.
MAP-21 exempts you from a lot of stuff but has nothing to do with having a DOT Number, paying UCR Fees, trip permits into CA equipment requirements, etc.
Your first step is to call Washington Department of Transportation and find the laws for your state.
You are going to travel through Oregon. Oregon is pretty easy to get along with.
California is an entirely different story.
I have a friend that took hives willy-nilly to almonds without attention to trucking rules and got pulled over and it was ticket after ticket after ticket after ticket.
His fines were more than his almond check. (Almonds were $65.00)
Is your truck a diesel?
If so, it must have a engine model year no older than 20 years old. Check the valve cover for engine model year.
The California Air Resources Board fine for out of compliance diesel trucks is $10,000.00 for first offense.
I am not trying to be Debbie Downer, but you aren't talking about beekeeping. You are talking about trucking and interstate commerce.
This is an entirely separate thing that you MUST learn about.
Be careful and good luck!


----------



## goodlife bees (Feb 9, 2014)

map 21 only applies to farmers. In Oregon where I live I had to get a DOT number to get farm plates. I called the Officer at Dunsmuir weigh station, and Oregon has reciprosity with California if I'm legal in Oregon than I'm good in California. As long as I have a secure load and don't exceed axle weights of 20,000 per axle and 38,000 for tandem dually green lights all the way. but if you don't have a flat bed you don't have to stop at scales. it says no pickups.


----------



## yousowise (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, between the DOT regulations and my small payload I decided to stay home this year. My truck is an 01 diesel and I believe is also an 01 model year (the marking on the valve cover was scraped off a little and it was dark when I looked) so I think it will be CARB compliant for another year before I’ll need to upgrade. Thanks for all the info.
Ben


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Are bees considered livestock? I've read that they are allot, but not sure...


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Yes. And beekeeping is considered agriculture. If you keep bees with the intent of making a profit, use form 1040 F when you file your taxes.


----------

